# Newfoundland mac users group?



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi I'm new here to the board and I was wondering if their is a Newfounland mac users group or anything like that?

I live on the West Coast of the island and I can count how many mac users that I know in Newfoundland on one hand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I am here in St.John's, as are a couple of other Mac users. There is also Csonni up in Labrador. Welcome to ehMacLand...................which rhymes with Newfoundland.................which rhymes with understand.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Salutations*

Hi Dr. G,

I am also working in the education sector. I'm the in-house graphic designer for College of the North Atlantic... based out of Stephenville.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, Stephenville is one of my favorite NL communities. I am teaching in the Faculty of Education here at MUN. As a teleprofessor, I could be teaching in Stephenville, Nain, Labrador, or even New Zealand for that matter. Paix, mon ami. Have a free cup of coffee or tea over in the Shangri-la ClubHouse, also known as "The Shang".


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi there Paul,
Welcome. I've found this community to be one of the best on the Internet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, you shall have to carry our banner in the Great NL Rock on the Rock Gathering of the Clan of Macusers and Doxie Owners (also known as GNLRRGCMDO), especially since you are the only one with our province's postal call letters in his/her online name.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm now in ON. Guess that excludes me. For quite a while I might have been the only Mac user in Gander! No, that's not why I left


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I will draw a logo on my car to carry the GNLRRMGCMDO message. 
(What did the mayor use on the minivan for the Applestore opening?)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, I try to tell people that we had the first Apple Store in Canada. Of course, Lars sold real apples, but that is just a technicality to those of us in the GNLRRMGCMDO.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TheBat, when there is a gathering of the GNLRRMGCMDO, we shall put a bat sign in the sky. Look to the skies..........look to the skies.


----------



## dido56 (May 18, 2005)

I know a few... a very few... mac users here in St. John's. Too bad, I just got my (second hand) 14" iBook the other day, and everyone should switch!


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

I've often wondered just how many Mac users there are here in St. John's. I know I've seen quite a few iBooks around the university. I've also noticed that Avalon Software just started carrying Apple products so I guess the demand must be there.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Mac users in St. John's*

I suspect Newfoundland has three main areas of mac users. Newpaper publishers, design firms, and education.

Robinson Blackmore, the newspaper publishers, used all macs. They were based out of Grand Falls. They're owned by Transcontinental now. Most of the provincial papers are own by that conglomerate now. I suspect many of the employees would get macs for their home machines too.

Target marketing in St. John's has an awful lot of macs in there windows... I just peeked. It's nearby a comics shop I used to go to. Many design firms do around town, big and small.

Our Graphic Arts program at the College of the North Atlantic in St. John's has several sweet mac labs. I don't know if MUN does. In Stephenville, our music industry program utilizes a mac for protools audio work, and our multimedia program has a mac for outputting Macromedia Director content for hybrid discs.


And anyone who has been in the Down Homer store in downtown St. John's knows, they use fruity coloured iMacs at their cashiers' area. I'm not sure if they are running a mac OS or linux distribution.

How many mac users do you think exist in Newfoundland and Labrador in total?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I know of four MUN faculty that use Macs, other than myself. The language lab here on campus was using a variety of Macs, but I am not sure that they continued with this innovative approach once they had to modernize the lab. The Computer Purchasing Center here at MUN makes buying Macs easy in that they will actually beat the Apple Educational price by a small bit.


----------



## dido56 (May 18, 2005)

The music school has a Mac lab for student use... we don't have any PCs in there.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Most excellent.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dido56, that is interesting to hear. I had not heard of this Mac lab. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dido56 (May 18, 2005)

Wait ... I stand corrected. We USED to have a mac lab. Now, there are 4 PCs, one old mac, and a newer mac. (Apparently I don't visit it enough). sorry for the misinformation


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dido56, "there goes the neighborhood". Still, at least one new Mac is a start. Alan Richards over in the CPC annex is the Mac Maven for MUN. Do you have problems linking up to the wi-fi set-up on campus with your Mac? My iBook is having problems with linking up to this system in the Education Building.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

dido56 said:


> We USED to have a mac lab. Now, there are 4 PCs, one old mac, and a newer mac.


Most heinous.


----------



## dido56 (May 18, 2005)

Dr. G., 
Haven't tried the wi-fi setup at MUN yet as I'm not in school this semester. (or any internet as of yet, actually, but it's coming ... I'm here on my desktop PC right now).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dido56, the reception in my office in the Faculty of Education building is terrible. My students report both good and bad reception in various spots around campus.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*off topic*

Dr. G, 

What is this doxie thing I keeping reading associated with you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, go over to The Shang thread (aka The Shangri-la Clubhouse) and read all about the doxies (aka dachshunds). Check out the pics of the "The Fearsome Foursome" (aka Rootie, Daisy, Abby and Jack) who are the only four standard wirehaired dachshund in all of NL.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah... dogs. I thought it was some weird "widget" thing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, doxies have been called "carpet sharks", "weiner dogs", "sausage dogs" and even "hounds from hell", but never a "widget".


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Tiger at the office*

Tiger came to the office today. I noticed it was labelled RETAIL version and came with a DVD install despite the fact that I was very clear on the requisition that they get EDUCATIONAL pricing ($60 savings) and CDs on the requistion.

Apparently you can't get educational versions of apple software at educational prices through Canadian resellers. You have to go straight through resellers. I have no idea why our purchasers didn't check the price from the online apple store as I suggested. Now you know where government money goes.

So I'm returning Tiger RETAIL to Tiger EDU from apple and save some more.

I have the sneaking suspicion that apple is going to send us the DVD and ask us to send it back with $10 extra dollars (plus postage) to get a CDs (My Quicksilver only has the CDwriter).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, if you are able, go to MUN's Computer Purchasing Center, since their educational prices are cheaper than Apple's educational prices.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

What! MUN has cheaper prices. I just did up a return of goods and got the Purchasing department to order from Apples. I'll check out the MUN CPC the next time I'm in town. What building is it in, the TSC?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, various items may be cheaper by only $5-$50, but still it's a savings. The CPC is, I believe, still in the temporary buildings next to the new Inco Center.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought the portibles were long gone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the CPC is somewhere on campus.

http://www.campuscomputerstore.ca/memorial/


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The portables are still there. Next to the Science Bldg.
MUN map 
#16 on the map is the CPC and Computer services.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, then they are in the same spot. Paul, ask to speak to Colleen in CPC, in that she understands Macs.............or speak to Allen Richards, our Mac Maven.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the links Ernst and Dr. G. 

I had no idea that MUN had such good prices on Mac stuff. They had Mac minis for sale, but it didn't list any keyboards. They had an older eMac there for about $800... interesting. If I wasn't just getting a mortage I might get my little brother a present.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, the Mac Consortium helps to keep the prices low.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Mac Consortium? Who/what is that? Is that one o' MUN's support secret clubs?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is a consortium of universities that buy Mac products in volume and pass on the savings to students and faculty.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

How could I be a Newfoundland mac user working in the education system for so long and not know theses things. ehMac.ca is truly a becon of information... and the trading section of this site has good prices.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, there are a few people in the CPC who have pushed for a greater exposure (and thus purchases) of Macs over the years. To be honest, once the iPod hit the scene, more and more students were brought into the CPC thinking about Apple products.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I should mention that you need to be associated with Memorial, Grenfell or the Marine Institute in some manner, as a student, staff or faculty member. I am not sure if CONA is part of this consortium.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I see. Well, my brother goes to MUN.

Also regarding "CONA"... officially they prefer to be called "CNA".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, then your brother is able to get the discounted prices, as well as free offers as they come available, which are not extended to profs who buy their hardware via a MUN purchase order.

Sorry about the CONA and not CNA. I was here when it was "The College of the Raging North Atlantic", or TCOTRNA for short.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*College of the North Atlantians.*

If Jeff Stirling had his way it would be called, College of the North Atlantians.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting idea, but let's stick with CNA.


----------



## dido56 (May 18, 2005)

Jeff/Geoff Stirling... now there's a character. Ever watch late-night NTV? Occasionally, crazy things appear at late hours!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dido56, I met Geoff Stirling twice back in the late 70's/early 80's, first when I was taking pictures of the waves at Middle Cove, and then when he started to date my next door neighbor.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Summer camping*

So did anyone go camping this past long weekend? 

We went to Barachois Provincial Park just outside of Stephenville Crossing exit on the highway. We got caught in the rain on night during a walk, but made it back to our nice safe tent. It was a blast.

Lots of people had campers, there were only a few other tenters like us. A lot of folks stay there all summer long.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I have enjoyed tenting and just camping out under the stars. Of course, this was mainly during the time I went half way across Canada one year, hitched across the US and back another year, or hitched around Europe still another year. To be honest, I stayed inside with a fire going in the woodstove and my doxies cuddled around both my wife and me.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Not a long weekend for us civil servants.
The weather was too abominable for camping here on the Avalon.
Plus 8 - 10 with rain all weekend.
I'll wait until summer starts... In August.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Is civil service the same thing as public service? I'm with the public service and we had the day off.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It all depends upon what union you are a member or, in that MUN was open for faculty and students, but the staff had the day off.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Same here. The students' last day was Friday.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*WANTED: iBook for brother*

I'm looking for a used iBook for my older brother. He's in Taiwan teaching English and he let me know that he's interested in a used iBook. I didn't even have to push him into using a Mac, he just all of a sudden wanted one. He only wants it for surfing, digital photos, and writing email.

Are there any newfies here who have a used iBook for sale or knows someone who does?

*I'd like to get* him a 14" G4 iMac, with wireless capability, and USB 2 ports, but I'll consider any offering that's put my way... so long as it's not a clamshell. 

No disrespect to clamshell's intended but, they're just too old now to give to someone as their first Mac experience.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm bumping this thread to see if I can get a response from any of the newfies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, this is the iBook that I own, but it is not for sale. However, I know of a few other persons that have this sort of iBook, and I shall pass on this info. My son starts MUN next month and he wants to use this as well. "From my cold dead hands...." to paraphrase Charlton Heston.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, re your comment that "I'll wait until summer starts... In August.", well, it's August now. Sadly, a rainy day for the Regatta.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank you for passing the message along.
_____


Dr. G, what are your thoughts on the potential Loblaws/Dominion development down by Quidi Vidi pond? I personally think their are enough grocery stores on that street (extends up to Torbay Road). Wouldn't it be great to have the Memorial Stadium area as another city park. Traffic I suspect will get really bad in that area (and it's not good now) if they build a huge grocery store.

I see no benefit in allowing big retailers to open up large new buildings in one location if it means they'll just close one somewhere else.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I am all for a park there, or an arts center, or ANYTHING but another grocery store. I live in the Churchill Park area, so traffic will not be a bother to me, but it will to those people living in that area.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm bumping this thread to see if there are any new ehmac users from Newfoundland.

By the way, Dr. G, my brother has a used ibook in Korea (bought from MacDoc) and he's loving it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I came across someone else from St.John's in another thread, but have not seen him/her since. Pouring rain here in St.John's. At least it washes away some of the snow.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Is this the guy you were talking about, *DrewNL*. He recently gave me a helpful suggestion to get a nano from MUN.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

There was also a guy named *Chevy99* from Corner Brook who was looking for a b&w tower on the classified, but he didn't respond to back to me when I tried to make contact with him. Probably a lurker (no offensive intended of course).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, it was DrewNL. The "NL" caught my attention.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey guys, don't forget those excellent folk over at <a href="http://www.celtx.com">CeltX</a> are on Duckworth Street in St. John's. 'Way cool Mac (and other platform) software from some townies.... 

M


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mark, while I have no personal need for the services of the folks at CeltX, I think that this is a most unique venture. I should drop in to see them sometime this summer. Gracias, mi amigo. Off to Cuba in 3 weeks and two days. My son and the doxies are staying behind to guard the hascienda, however.


----------



## Baudalair (Feb 23, 2010)

*looking for Final Cut tutor*

Hi guys
I'm new to the site. I am looking for someone in St. John's Nl. that can tutor me in using final cut pro. I have a bit of experince in using the program but I need some help in really using the program to its full potential.

Drop me a line here or email me at [email protected]

Cheers

David


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Baudalair said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new to the site. I am looking for someone in St. John's Nl. that can tutor me in using final cut pro. I have a bit of experince in using the program but I need some help in really using the program to its full potential.
> 
> Drop me a line here or email me at [email protected]
> ...


Try the Computer Purchasing Center over at Memorial University (across from the Inco Center). They sell Macs there and Allan Richards is the Mac Maven at MUN.


----------

